# halloween horror night



## fearnet13 (Aug 18, 2010)

has anyone been, i here its awsme!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I have been there twice at the Universal Studios Hollywood. It is a site to see! Great costume FX and Killer Props. I may go again this year instead of Knotts Scary Farm as I did last year. Trade off every other year. I higly recommend it fearnet13!


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

The weekend we went they oversold tickets by 5,000 and it took 3 hours to get through the first haunt and we were early. I would never go back without a VIP pass.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

I get the season pass every year and I love love love halloween horror nights. They do such a great job. I feel like I'm in a movie walking from each haunted house. The houses are really good and they don't skimp on the gore, but my favorite part is walking on the street with the crowd. Some of the actors use those skate heely tennis shoes and roll right up behind you really quick. It's awesome. I met the Ghost Hunters guys there last year at a signing. I don't recomend going on weekends because its gets crazy packed in there. Weekdays are the way to go.


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I went last year. Here are pics and my opinion of it.

I go to SoCal every year for Knott's Scary Farm. On my 3rd year (last year) I decided to try Halloween Horror Nights. 

See link for pics.

Arriving
http://dukie-dukie.blogspot.com/2009/10/3rd-annual-halloween-trip-southern.html

In the park

http://dukie-dukie.blogspot.com/2009/10/halloween-horror-nights-2009-universal.html

In Disneyland during October.

http://dukie-dukie.blogspot.com/2009/10/halloween-time-at-disneyland.html

Videos of us at HHN.

http://dukie-dukie.blogspot.com/2009/10/some-videos-from-our-trip.html


----------

